# 290kg deadlift, no belt..



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)




----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

nice!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

beast! no straps either like a boss

what BW mate?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers very much lads, 90kg..


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Awesome mate .. did you just go to your knees at end to stop you falling over lol..

Impressive lifting pal !! i reckon there is 300 kg there :thumbup1:


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Impressive mate - loving the nod at the end of the 2nd vid


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Fvckin tank


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice lift!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

congrats mate!

form wise: would it not be more benefical to start with hips down and bring legs into play rather than turning it into a good morning

^^ not meant in a smart way just general discussion as youde probably be able to pull more if am right


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Awesome stuff mate


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I appreciate the comments, some nice feedback.. Yeah, I just pop down on one knee, light headed. I hold my breath for the singles, it makes me tighter through the lift. If I relax, I lose the lift 

I pull hips high, it looks ike a stiff legged deadlift. I can really tighten up the hamstrings and hit the biting point on my lower back faster, where Im stronger!!! I have long arms, pulling up higher keeps them straight/loose, so I don't snap my biceps. I try to think of my arms like hooks. I switch to deadlifting with a flat back every other session, with lots of leg drive at the start, but the rom is greatly increased. It also protects your back better, you pin your shoulders back and keep the chest up, push ass out at start like a duck. High hips suits lifters with longer arms, frames that suit deadlifting.

I think your very correct in what your saying, more leg drive from the floor, then pop the hips through, this is better for back health, it protects the disks,pulling with your back flat and hips low/mid level with lots of legs. I really think it depends on body type, I pull with a mid rounded back, hips high, to decrease the distance the bar travels and sometimes allow more weight to be shifted, it is specific to your body


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, you must use loads of creatine !


----------



## welshbuddy (May 3, 2012)

sweet lifting!!!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Can i ask why you dont wear trainers?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers very much for the comments, I'm lower to the ground. I use deadlift slippers or a flat shoe mate!!!


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

chris jenkins said:


> I appreciate the comments, some nice feedback.. Yeah, I just pop down on one knee, light headed. I hold my breath for the singles, it makes me tighter through the lift. If I relax, I lose the lift
> 
> I pull hips high, it looks ike a stiff legged deadlift. I can really tighten up the hamstrings and hit the biting point on my lower back faster, where Im stronger!!! I have long arms, pulling up higher keeps them straight/loose, so I don't snap my biceps. I try to think of my arms like hooks. I switch to deadlifting with a flat back every other session, with lots of leg drive at the start, but the rom is greatly increased. It also protects your back better, you pin your shoulders back and keep the chest up, push ass out at start like a duck. High hips suits lifters with longer arms, frames that suit deadlifting.
> 
> I think your very correct in what your saying, more leg drive from the floor, then pop the hips through, this is better for back health, it protects the disks,pulling with your back flat and hips low/mid level with lots of legs. I really think it depends on body type, I pull with a mid rounded back, hips high, to decrease the distance the bar travels and sometimes allow more weight to be shifted, it is specific to your body


great reply mate have reps am similar when am at 1rm ma hips sit too high and trying to get to sit down and try and incorporate more leg drive for a stronger lift


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I know the feeling 

I think the trick is to get as tight as you can before you pull. I try and move quickly once my grip is set, but flexing my hamstrings slighty does help me get a lot tighter. If you look at videos of Ed Coan, the greatest powerlifter of all time, he tightens up before he pulls. I think the stronger you get, the tighter you can get.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome lifting.

What kind of a routine do you do?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

chris jenkins said:


> I know the feeling
> 
> I think the trick is to get as tight as you can before you pull. I try and move quickly once my grip is set, but flexing my hamstrings slighty does help me get a lot tighter. If you look at videos of Ed Coan, the greatest powerlifter of all time, he tightens up before he pulls. I think the stronger you get, the tighter you can get.


its just the bottom part a struggle with last year pulled 170 from the floor bad form but rack pull 250 with good form will have a look just now thanks mate


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

12 gauge said:


> Awesome lifting.
> 
> What kind of a routine do you do?


Thank you mate.

I like to train a template based on the Bulgarian system, heavy doubles and singles, I then change it up and follow a periodization routine, a twelve routine based around the big four lifts, squat, bench, deadlift and push press. I begin with 10 reps, then decrease the reps and add weight each week. This way it allows me to get some volume work done and build muscle. I will change my routine at times for variety, my body is not a machine and I still like to enjoy training. Here's my log:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202388-chris-jenkins-powerlifting-other-trainings.html


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

zak007 said:


> its just the bottom part a struggle with last year pulled 170 from the floor bad form but rack pull 250 with good form will have a look just now thanks mate


Try and squat in the same stance you deadlift and try deficit deadlifts. I also like to train the hamstrings very heavy to get them strong. For me, the spinal erectors and hamstrings help massively in my pull. It's good to use the rack or try and get some block's and pull from 18inch. Brilliant for your grip and shifting heavier weights will allow you to be able to squeeze tighter. I squat wide, so I use high bar narrow squat without a belt to build my quad strength, I think the high bar squats have a good carry over for the floor part of the deadlift


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Personally, i never relax for a heavier lift...works better for me. Don't know why, nor do i care, i just know what works for me.

When i compete i am like a coiled spring, i even stay tense between lifts....

In fact, even in the gym, if i have to break my mental state to answer someone who speaks to me (not mid set) i have lost it and become more relaxed, signal of end of session for me.

Anyways, you do what works for you Chris, everyone is different.

Just for a laugh..your power to weight ratio is the same as a porsche 959, tvr 350c!

Just so you know:wink:


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

The nod at the is class!  well done mate


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

back feels pumped just watching them haha good stuff mate :thumbup1:

Hit i major wall myself when it comes to deads,just cant get past 240.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers very much for the comments,

Deadlift is a tough old lift, if your not up for it, it will drag you down 

240kg is a strong pull, I know exactly what you mean, keep plugging away at or around that weight and it will go up, could go up to 240kg for your top set, then drop 10kg and keep going..


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

chris jenkins said:


> Cheers very much lads, 90kg..


Wow, some quality lifting mate! All the more impressive at 90kg and with no belt! Do you do a lot of heavier work with no belt?

Is that The Warehouse gym in PT you train at? My missus is from PT and I train there whenever we go back. Last time I was in there I was training for a Powerlifting Comp, and a few of the lads came over and mentioned a guy that was ridiculously strong...I think they were referring to you!


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Very impressive pal, especially not strapped up!


----------



## dannnn (Nov 15, 2011)

Ain't nuttin' but a peanut. Awesome lift mate.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome mate !


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much lads, much appreciated


----------

